# Weekly Challenge - 5/12 - 5/18 Move it!



## SquarePeg (May 11, 2018)

This week’s challenge is... movement. Use shutter speed or panning to capture or suggest  motion.  As always, new photos only please.


----------



## fishing4sanity (May 13, 2018)

I'll kick things off, not what I had envisioned, but hopefully they convey movement.


----------



## Jeff G (May 13, 2018)

Not going to win any awards for creativity but this did make me play around more in manual mode. I like these challenges for that very reason.




motion-1 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2018)

Mother's day at Church.


----------



## Jeff G (May 13, 2018)

A little better shot of a car in motion.




motion-2 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr

Lift Off!




crow blurrrr by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 14, 2018)

Boiling water with a twist


----------



## Fujidave (May 14, 2018)

Today X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 water moving.


----------



## photoflyer (May 14, 2018)

Oshkosh 2016.


----------



## Jeff G (May 14, 2018)

Nice Yaks.


----------



## markjwyatt (May 15, 2018)

Fly Little Bird by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (May 15, 2018)

*speed 2*

Added a second layer with zoom blur to original photo


----------



## markjwyatt (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (May 15, 2018)

Trying to be clever today, get most in focus but get the rubber of the tyres blurry.


----------



## acparsons (May 15, 2018)

DSC_9693 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 16, 2018)

*double zoomed





*


----------



## gk fotografie (May 17, 2018)

Well, one for today (Thursday) plus one for tomorrow, because I do not have much time in the coming days.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 17, 2018)




----------



## axe68 (May 17, 2018)

Somebody swimming in the Susquehanna River.


----------



## markjwyatt (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (May 18, 2018)

Rise and Shine!  Ready for the day by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2018)

A moron drives into the ditch.  The first due engine gets on scene and has he three lights on the front that spin around.




DSC_1619.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------

